# Need a Monitor ~7k-10k~



## karan10g (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,
I currently have a View-Sonic VA1918wm. Its like 3-4 years and now i feel its time for a change! I am looking for a Good HD Monitor ( Preferably 20~inch or above) which can give me a good performance and gaming experience.

My Rig - 
Intel i5 2500k - 3.6 Ghz
Gigabyte-GA-Z68X-UD3R-BR
Corsair Vengeance 4GBDDR3 1600 MHZ
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 1GB GDDR5
Corsair Gaming Series 600W
Cooler Master Elite 430 Black
Seagate 1TB ( 7000 rpm )

Thank you for reading


----------



## karan10g (Jan 29, 2012)

No reply? anyways i thought of Benq G2222HDL 22" which is like 7600Rs at SMC. Looking for more options


----------



## funskar (Jan 29, 2012)

karan10g said:


> No reply? anyways i thought of Benq G2222HDL 22" which is like 7600Rs at SMC. Looking for more options



itz nly for 7k on itwares


----------



## Richy (Jan 30, 2012)

karan10g said:


> No reply? anyways i thought of Benq G2222HDL 22" which is like 7600Rs at SMC. Looking for more options



G2222HDL is known to have backlight bleeding issues(I haven't actually experienced it,read it on many reviews and forums). Besides,it doesn't have HDMI port. Why dont u consider Dell ST2220L?? It's LED,has HDMI and costs around 7.5k.... Also check out LG E2251vr.It has d same specs.  And I'm also considering upgrading from my 15" HP CRT.  But i'm confused between these two models and LG IPS225v.... Does anyone have any idea whether i should go for d ips model or not????


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2012)

IPS screen are always preffered.. they have much better picture quality. if you have the budget then you should go for IPS - panel..



karan10g said:


> No reply? anyways i thought of Benq G2222HDL 22" which is like 7600Rs at SMC. Looking for more options



anyways Karan.. Dell ST2220L is a perfect monitor that would suit your budget too.. 

and IPS panel monitors are bit costly.. Dell U2211H is one of them..


----------



## Richy (Jan 30, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> IPS screen are always preffered.. they have much better picture quality. if you have the budget then you should go for IPS - panel..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but LG ips225v costs around 9-9.5k. what about it? I read somewhere that IPS panels aren't meant 4 gaming and should be preferred only by graphic designers. and that they also suffer from ghosting. Is LG compromising on something? Because no other brand has an ips model in this price range.......


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 31, 2012)

IMO LG's build quality, looks and colors nothing looks better in comparison to other companies product like Dell,Benq.. so i wont prefer LG in any case.. 
and yes IPS panels are good for image editing and graphic design, watching movies, and other multimedia use.. but u can use it for gaming too.. if using PC for gaming is not your sole purpose..


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 31, 2012)

karan10g said:


> No reply? anyways i thought of Benq G2222HDL 22" which is like 7600Rs at SMC. Looking for more options



Its a decent monitor but if you need HDMI port then get Dell 22''(around 7800 at SMC).


----------



## Richy (Jan 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> IMO LG's build quality, looks and colors nothing looks better in comparison to other companies product like Dell,Benq.. so i wont prefer LG in any case..
> and yes IPS panels are good for image editing and graphic design, watching movies, and other multimedia use.. but u can use it for gaming too.. if using PC for gaming is not your sole purpose..



If it comes down to Dell ST2220L and LG IPS 225v and LG E2251VR, then which is the one to go for????


----------



## Richy (Feb 2, 2012)

Richy said:


> If it comes down to Dell ST2220L and LG IPS 225v and LG E2251VR, then which is the one to go for????



Hey guys!!!! Will someone pleaseeeeeeeee answer dis query??????


----------

